# Vermont State Police Lateral Transfer?



## red_dragon_55

Does anyone know if the VSP accepts laterals from out of state applicants? Meaning do they have a program with a shortened academy of some sort? I'm a full time LEO in the South; I've been through an academy in a big city that was 26+ weeks long. I've looked around and I've heard different things... I know the academy itself has a lateral program but I'm not sure if the state agency accepts it.


----------



## j809

Why don’t you call them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

